# Sighting in a Rifle Scope



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm just curious how most people sight in their scopes. I can get it within fine tuning (1/2-1/4") in 3 shots. I start with a laser bore sight, and I can show how..Just not yet. I want to hear how other people sight theirs in..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

If rifle has been bore sited...usually use about a 3'x3' piece of blank cardboard with 1"X1" cross drawn in center.
At 100's ...On a rest...align cross hairs on cross. Shoot...and see where first rd prints. Align cross hairs on cross again and with keeping cross hairs aligned on cross...use turrets to move cross hairs to where the first rd printed. If scope is tracking correctly and zero is held without moving scope cross hairs off of cross while making adjustments...your third shot should be $.
If'n rifle has not been bore sited...do the same thing using a bigger piece of card board.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

fastwater said:


> If rifle has been bore sited...usually use about a 3'x3' piece of blank cardboard with 1"X1" cross drawn in center.
> At 100's ...On a rest...align cross hairs on cross. Shoot...and see where first rd prints. Align cross hairs on cross again and with keeping cross hairs aligned on cross...use turrets to move cross hairs to where the first rd printed. If scope is tracking correctly and zero is held without moving scope cross hairs off of cross while making adjustments...your third shot should be $.
> If'n rifle has not been bore sited...do the same thing using a bigger piece of card board.


I don’t use a bore site so takes me 2 more shots. Setup at 25 and take those 2 shots, then 2 more at 100 and then it’s just fine tuning to where you want it hittin at 100.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I don’t use a bore site so takes me 2 more shots. Setup at 25 and take those 2 shots, then 2 more at 100 and then it’s just fine tuning to where you want it hittin at 100.


Same here Mike.
If'n it's a break action or bolt gun that I've just mounted a scope on...ill break it open or pull the bolt and use a rest eyeballing through scope and bbl to get it as close as possible. Then the shooting begins. Can usually get it on paper using the 3ftx3ft cardboard at 100's.
Just bought a new leupold for the encore so will be taking Nikon off encore...replacing it with the lupy and putting the Nikon on an old Remington ML.
With the current price of Blackhorn 209 I sure hope to have them dialed in and fine tuned where I want them with as few shots as possible.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Shoot a shot at 25 yards,aiming at the bullseye.If you are off aim at the bullseye again and have someone turn scope windage and elevation to make cross hairs go to hole.Shoot again and you should be on.It's called the 2 shot method.Then move out to 100 yards and repeat.Saves ammo.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I have used the "move the crosshair to the hole" method for years...you need two people to do it correctly...you get zeroed a lot quicker


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

So here's what I do. I shoot at the crosshairs, but I don't make any adjustments. on the second shot I aim at the hole left from the first shot, then 1 more shot at the 2nd hole. If your accurate, there's a definite pattern... and your measurements.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Pretty good idea. I'm going to give that shot. I need to sight in my new muzzy and make sure the 350 Legend is still driving tacks this weekend.


----------

